
GitHub repository to track cloud GPU offerings and promo codes for free credits - binga
https://github.com/binga/cloud-gpus
======
sunnykgupta
An interesting compilation.

Are you planning to update this frequently yourself? Or relying on the
ecosystem to maintain and update?

~~~
binga
Thanks for your interest Sunny.

I am planning to actively scourge the internet for new providers, update the
repository with useful insights about the usage of GPUs for ML practitioners
and also help enthusiasts with lowering the barrier of entry by passing on
information about promo codes & credits.

Ofcourse, if the ecosystem also sees necessity of having such a one-stop
destination, it'd be great because the entire community if much better off
having it rather than not! :)

